# [Wed 29th Feb 2012] LGBTIQ grassroot activism: workshops, exhibition and live... (London WC1B 3LS)



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2012)

''As part of LGBT History Month, SERTUC - South East Region of Trade Union Council - LGBT Network is proud to invite you to a whole day of workshops, debate, photo exhibition and music to celebrate LGBTQI grassroots activism. 

From 3 pm, we will offer a space for LGBTQI activists to come together and share their experiences of successful campaigns and actions, and ideas and strategies to collaborate with other grassroots organisations for social justice.

At a time of return to moral values led by the governement, institutionalisaton of racism and islamophobia, attack on the youth and working class, as well as the disabled, cuts on public services inluding fund for HIV services, SERTUC LGBT Network is inviting you to discuss how to develop strategies and ways of connecting our work for greater social justice, not only for LGBTIQ individuals but for all. 

The photo exhibition will show pictures from LGBT grassroots activism such as early pride events, solidarity actions with other campaigns by photographers Vera Rodriguez and Pam Isherwood.

We will also exhibit the work of the Queer collective "Queer Beograd" about direct action and anti-fascism. 

The workshops will take place between between 3 and 7pm.
In the evening, we have a full live session with many performers:
Holly Hayes
Catherine Brogan
Ste Mc Cabe
Krista Papista''​


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 12, 2012)

flyer for the event, free free to download and distribute

http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/news/content/view/full/115325


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 1, 2012)

very enjoyable and productive day yesturday at  LGBT Activism Boot Camp 
btw I put the end date wrong, the event ended at 9pm yesterday and doesn't run till the 29th March as it says on the calendar


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol.

Can't you edit the event so it doesn't appear every day on the calendar?


----------

